# Septrin Antibiotics



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, 

Sorry for starting another thread! I have just picked up some new antibiotics for my ill ratty Marilyn, because Baytril was not working. Her condition has worsened and she has become quite weak, although still quite mobile and still eating and drinking. 

I have been given Septrin and Marilyn hates it. Even mixed in with yoghurt, she can still taste it and refuses to take it! I have been told to give her 0.7ml twice a day which seems a lot to me. I made the vet double check and she confirmed that was the correct amount, even though Marilyn was only on 0.3ml of Baytril per day.

Im getting really annoyed with the vets to be honest, they dont really seem to be bothered and refused to give me the Baytril and Doxycycline combination when I asked for it 

Has anyone had any experience with using Septrin?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Yep I have, it works wonders 
I found mixing it with tuna or malt paste helped but then my lot quite happily lapped it off the spoon :blush:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the dossage of septrin is normally 0.1ml per 100g body weight, of the adult solution, the child solution is half as strong i belive so would be a double dose, in more advanced cases the dosage can be raised slightly or lowered if its not that bad, so 0.7ml isnt a lot really

septrin is good stuff, iv only used it in rabbits though, and it hasnt failed me yet

the adult solution tastes foul (holding syringes in your mouth is a very bad habbit :lol: ) so if you have that it may be worth trying the child solution, which is supposed to be bannana flavour, but it will mean giving more


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> the dossage of septrin is normally 0.1ml per 100g body weight, of the adult solution, the child solution is half as strong i belive so would be a double dose, in more advanced cases the dosage can be raised slightly or lowered if its not that bad, so 0.7ml isnt a lot really
> 
> septrin is good stuff, iv only used it in rabbits though, and it hasnt failed me yet
> 
> the adult solution tastes foul (holding syringes in your mouth is a very bad habbit :lol: ) so if you have that it may be worth trying the child solution, which is supposed to be *bannana flavour*, but it will mean giving more


All lies 
There is no way that the septrin I tasted (holding syringes in my mouth :lol had any resemblance to banana :nonod:
They lie, it's sweet I will give it that, but not banana :w00t:


----------



## Sophie_xxx (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 

I admit I tasted it and to me it tasted like bubblegum. Poor little Marilyn couldnt get to the other side of her cage quick enough after trying it! The only thing I think would work is mixing it with custard, which is her absolute favourite.

I will keep persisting, even it means force feeding it with a syringe


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

I would seriously get some malt paste, that stuff works wonders for getting meds down. So long as you offer a spoon without meds first :lol:


----------

